# Configuring permanent sub-interfaces.

## manu_leo

Hi Experts, every time the machine reboots, the sub-interfaces go off and I have to manually configure all of it again. Please suggest a way to set them permanently even after a system reboot in Gentoo.  My /etc/conf.d/net entry for my network interface is:

config_eth0="192.168.2.16 broadcast 192.168.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

I tried to add a subinterface with this additional line:

iface_eth0:1="192.168.4.16 broadcast 192.168.4.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

and it does not work.

Appreciate all your help and quick response.

Thanks

----------

## massimo

```

config_eth0="192.168.2.16/24 192.168.4.16/24" 

```

----------

